# Questions about Co2 equipment



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

Can anybody tell me what is the thread sizes of standard co2 tank and paintball tank (20oz)? If I want to connect a regulator for standard co2 tank to a 20oz paintball tank, what kind of adpator I need?

Thank you very much!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

E-mail Rex, I think he has some, or has put some together for people.

www.rexgrigg.com


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Rex knows nothing about this. I have built some nano regulators. And I might be able to point you to a thread on another forum that might have the information.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

My bad, thought somebody showed me once a little paintball set up and said Rex made it.
guess I was wrong or mis-informed.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Like I said. I did build a couple of NANO setups. But they were AFAIK designed for paintball cylinders.


----------



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you goalcreas for bringing Rex's attention to my post! 
Rex, it still would be very helpful if you let me know where I can find the information. I'm thinking about asking my friend to bring me a regulator from abroad, so I just want to make sure I can find a way to put the regulator on a 20oz paintball tank. My apartment is too small to hold a bulky co2 tank. 

Thank you guys.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Clippard sales small regulators, there catalog is free. They would fit your needs


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

A 2.5 lb (4 1/4" x 13 1/2") CO2 tank should fit in many aquarium stands. I suspect your apartment is a little bigger than a 10' x 10' room. The 2.5 lb tank would only take up about 0.1% surface area.

http://www.kegworks.com/product.php?productid=21267&source=base

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-5-lb-Co2-Tank-Keg-Beer-Tap-Kegerator-Taps_W0QQitemZ130074959393QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree, it would last longer also and they are pretty cheap, I get them on regular basis for $40 from a weld shop. They are used, but aluminum and they let me pick which one I want every time.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

orlando said:


> Clippard sales small regulators, there catalog is free. They would fit your needs


While Clippard does sell many kinds of small regulators not a single one of them is designed to work as a primary regulator on any type of CO2 tank.

A nano setup runs over $200 if you want quality. If not you can get the Red Sea setup that will fit paint ball cylinders. They run about $120 as I recall.

Be advised that there are two different fittings from what I have seen on 20 ounce paintball cylinders.

And I will give you the same advice you have already been given. Get a 2.5 lb cylinder and a standard regulator. It will save you money in the short and long run.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought the one on page 346. MMR-3q would work. Working pressure of 7-125psi?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

That's an air pressure regulator. Note where it says that maximum inlet pressure is 150 psi? Well CO2 cylinders are around 800 psi. Also the threads are all wrong. CO2 cylinders don't have standard NPT connections for a very good reason. Mainly to keep people from killing themselves while trying to save a few dollars.


----------

